# Is this it for Twitter?



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)

Elon Musk claims he's buying Twitter to 'help humanity'​
*Elon Musk claims that he is buying Twitter to "help humanity" as the billionaire set out his aims for taking over the social media platform.*

In a tweet, Mr Musk said he didn't buy the firm "to make more money. I did it to try to help humanity, whom I love".  The entrepreneur has until Friday to complete a $44bn (£38bn) takeover of Twitter or risk going to trial. The tweet addressed to Twitter's advertisers states that he has "acquired" the firm.
However, there has been no official confirmation that the deal has been completed.  Earlier this week, Mr Musk published a video of himself walking into Twitter's headquarters carrying a sink, raising speculation about his aims for the firm.

"Entering Twitter HQ - let that sink in!" Mr Musk wrote.  In business parlance, "kitchen sinking" means taking radical action at a company, though it is not clear if this was Mr Musk's message - he also updated his Twitter bio to read "chief twit".  In his latest tweet, Mr Musk set out some of his goals for the company, saying that Twitter must be "warm and welcoming for all".  He wrote that he wanted "civilization to have a common digital town square" but he denies the platform will take an anything-goes approach.

The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.View original tweet on Twitter

"Twitter cannot become a free-for-all hellscape where anything can be said with no consequences!" He also said the platform must adhere to the laws of the land.
Mr Musk has said the social media site needs significant changes.

It was not clear whether Mr Musk met Twitter executives Wednesday when he made his trip with the sink but he listed his location as the Twitter headquarters in San Francisco on the social media platform.  When Mr Musk first revealed plans to buy Twitter, he said he wanted to clean up spam accounts on the platform and preserve it as a venue for free speech.  But Mr Musk, the world's richest man and a prolific Twitter user known for his impulsive style, baulked at the purchase just a few weeks later, citing concerns that the number of fake accounts on the platform was higher than Twitter claimed.  Twitter executives denied the accusations, arguing that Mr Musk wanted out because he was worried about the price.






IMAGE SOURCE,ELON MUSK
Image caption, Elon Musk arrives at Twitter's headquarters with a kitchen sink

The company eventually filed a lawsuit to hold him to the deal, and Mr Musk revived his takeover plans on the condition that legal proceedings were paused.
The deal must be completed by 28 October, or he will face trial over the contract.

"I'm excited about the Twitter situation," Mr Musk recently said during a call to discuss Tesla's financial results. Mr Musk is electric car maker's chief executive.
"I think it's an asset that has just sort of languished for a long time but has incredible potential, although obviously myself and the other investors are overpaying for Twitter right now," he added.
A deal that is now surely done​Given the history of this deal, you can see why people are hesitant about announcing it prematurely.  This is Elon Musk we're talking about, an erratic and capricious character.  However, everything we have seen today here in San Francisco would suggest that he will own Twitter in the coming days.  It is hard to believe he would be meeting staff if the deal wasn't as good as done.  He laughed and smiled as he entered Twitter, but he has a lot of work to do to warm up the social media platform's employees.  Reports he would dramatically reduce headcount have not gone down well with staff.  Talk of allowing Donald Trump and other banned accounts back onto the platform has also frustrated many employees.  It has been widely reported he is due to speak to Twitter workers on Friday, about what lies in store.
Perhaps then we'll finally get more information about "X", the app for everything that Mr Musk wants Twitter to become.

Link: https://www.bbc.com/news/business-63408384


----------



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)

By all accounts, the bloodbath has already started, firings galore, with more to come.  Do you see the landscape changing for the better?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 30, 2022)

The site is going to become a cesspool for hate and mis/disinformation more than it already was. It depends on how people respond. Will Elon Musk get a return on his investment? When Yahoo bought Tumblr for $1.1B, users made it so unprofitable Yahoo sold it for $3M. The same thing happened when Murdoch bought MySpace for $580M and sold it for $35M. Six years seems to be the time frame.

At this point, my main concern is the medical information from virologists and epidemiologists about COVID-19 since the government has left us on our own.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)

Wow, he hasn't been the owner for a full week yet and all this is happening?  I thought that it would be a slow burn, but Twitter is set to blaze out!

Sad about Covid news quick search, esp. with the cases spiking.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)

Didn't even remember that he pledged to deal with World Hunger.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)

He is now the 'Chief Twit'


----------



## awhyley (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 30, 2022)

It’s unfortunate that so many people rely on Twitter, and there isn’t an alternative platform for the sane and non-hateful. If there were, people could leave en masse.

And seriously, for all the absurd conspiracy theories from the right wing regarding George Soros’ “power” you would think Soros would have an alternative platform ready to go to elevate left wing voices, if he really was secretly backing the left.


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 30, 2022)

Not surprised by any of this so far. I deleted my Twitter account as soon as I heard it was official.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 31, 2022)

Elon Musk deleted a tweet about Paul Pelosi. Here’s why that matters.

The comment amplified a baseless report about the attack on her husband and stirred an outcry

Elon Musk, who has more than 100 million followers, had owned Twitter for less than three full days when he shared a post containing misinformation — then hours later deleted it.

On Sunday, he posted a response to Hillary Clinton that “there is a tiny possibility there might be more to this story” behind the attack on Paul Pelosi in San Francisco, linking to an opinion article in the Santa Monica Observer, a site described by fact-checkers as a low-credibility source favoring the extreme right.

The article claimed without evidence that Pelosi was drunk at the time of the assault and “in a dispute with a male prostitute.” The article, which was amplified by several right-wing figures, cited no sources and attributes its contents to IMHO — internet shorthand for “in my humble opinion.”

Musk faced immediate and widespread backlash from users who said the tweet revealed his Twitter ownership as unserious and accused him of promoting an unfounded conspiracy theory.



Spoiler: Article



One commenter, Yael Eisenstat, a vice president of the Anti Defamation League and former Facebook executive, noted on Twitter that Musk seemed to be violating his own pledge to advertisers last week that the site would not become a “hellscape” under his ownership.




Another Twitter user, David Rothkopf, a former Clinton administration official and political pundit with nearly 293,000 Twitter followers, suggested Musk eventually would have to ban himself.



Hours later, Musk deleted his tweet. It wasn’t immediately clear what prompted him to do so.

But it highlights the conflict Musk faces as he takes over a social media platform whose moderation policies he’s consistently criticized as too strict while also pledging that he won’t allow it to become a free-for-all that advertisers might not want to associate with. Already, Musk has had to acknowledge that suspended accounts like former president Donald Trump’s won’t be reinstated until a so-far-undefined “moderation council” has convened to determine policy.

Neither Musk nor Twitter responded to a request for comment.

Musk has one of the largest audiences of any public figure on Twitter, and is among its most prolific tweeters. He has a track record of using his account to promote or allude to misinformation, and to interact with and amplify a circle of prominent right-wing influencers online.

Before closing on his purchase of Twitter, Musk expressed an expansive view of free speech, arguing for little policing beyond platforms removing speech that was clearly illegal. That approach would rule out the policing of misinformation, disinformation, harassment, bullying, and other content that Twitter and other social media companies take action against, through a system of deletions, warning notices, and quiet demotions known as “shadow bans.”

But that willingness to spout misinformation — or to boost it by using the tactic of “just raising questions” — could create major conflicts for him and for Twitter now that he owns the company.
Musk’s tweet Sunday did not appear break any of Twitter’s current rules because it was framed as a question and because the types of misinformation Twitter bans are fairly limited. It’s unknown if he faced pressure inside Twitter or from advertisers before he deleted it.

Historically, social media company owners, such as Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, have tried to avoid controversial public political opinions because they don’t want to be perceived as putting their thumb on the scale of the algorithms that govern public expression. Moreover, social media platforms including Twitter have made a point of pushing the public toward authoritative sources of information to counter the proliferation of misinformation on their services. Putting up curated links and labels to reputable news sites is a key part of Twitter’s and other companies’ strategies to counter misleading content.

Advertisers, which are the main source of revenue for Twitter, are also known to protest such content. An advertiser boycott of Facebook in 2020 helped force that social media platform to adopt tougher policies on hate speech.

“Musk owning Twitter is like putting the fox in charge of the henhouse when it comes to political misinformation,” said Joan Donovan, research director of the Technology and Social Change Research Project at the Shorenstein Center on Media, Politics and Public Policy at Harvard Kennedy School. “When he was just a user, that did not matter as much as it does now because people may come to distrust the platform if they don’t trust the owner’s core values.”

Donovan said the Musk tweet failed to recognize Twitter’s value as a place where people seek authoritative information about everything from geopolitical conflicts to elections.

“We would imagine that in order to be seen as a trusted interlocutor, like a politician, business owner, or journalist, he would care about the quality of news in the so-called public square,” she said, adding that he should issue a correction.

Twitter largely does not prohibit misinformation except in certain cases. The company has a “crisis misinformation policy,” launched earlier this year during the Ukraine war, which lets the company put a warning notice on and demote content that “mischaracterizes conditions on the ground” as a conflict evolves.

The company also bans “deep fakes,” or the posting of any imagery or video that has been manipulated, as well as misinformation about the coronavirus. Content that purposefully attempts to mislead the public about voting processes or an election outcome is demoted by the company’s algorithms and could receive warning labels and links to authoritative information.

In 2020, Musk tweeted that “Kids are essentially immune” to covid-19, a comment that appeared to come right up against Twitter’s ban of content that contradicts established public health information about the virus (Children of all ages can contract and experience complications from the coronavirus, according to the Mayo Clinic, although are less likely to become severely ill).

In 2018 Musk tweeted he had “Funding secured” to take Tesla private at $420 per share, leading the Securities and Exchange Commission to accuse him of misleading investors. Musk and the SEC settled, leading Musk to relinquish his board chairmanship of Tesla and for he and the company to each pay $20 million fines.

He has also taken down tweets in the past. Just this month, Musk tweeted and then deleted a meme that showed he, former president Donald Trump and rapper and fashion designer Ye (formerly Kanye West) lording over various social networks (Ye bought the conservative network Parler and Trump controls his own network, TruthSocial). Twitter users captured screenshots of the tweet, which read “In retrospect, it was inevitable.”


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Keen (Oct 31, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


I don’t understand why is that surprising.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 31, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>




Halloween or not, this is truly scary.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 31, 2022)

People (BBC)  are now speculating whether there is a national security issue.

*Elon Musk has dissolved Twitter's board of directors - cementing his control over the social media platform.*

The multi-billionaire bought the company last week, ending months of back and forth over the $44bn (£38.3bn) deal, and will be its chief executive.  He has moved quickly to put his mark on the firm, which is used by politicians and journalists around the world.  The reforms he is contemplating include changes for how Twitter verifies accounts, as well as job cuts.  The Washington Post has reported that a first round of cuts is under discussion that could affect 25% of the company's staff.  Twitter did not respond to a request for comment from the BBC on the report.

Top executives have already been removed, as Mr Musk brings in high profile allies to the company.  Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey has rolled his entire stake of 18m shares, worth almost $978m at the buyout price of $54.20, into the new private company, according to a filing with the US Securities and Exchange Commission on Monday.  Mr Dorsey, who left Twitter's board in May, supported Mr Musk's purchase of the firm  "Elon is the singular solution I trust. I trust his mission to extend the light of consciousness," he said in a tweet after the takeover was approved by the company's former management team.  Meanwhile, technology investor Jason Calacanis who changed his Twitter bio to "chief meme officer", said he was "hanging out at Twitter a bit ... during the transition".  He took to the social media site to solicit opinions on a range of topics from advertising to video.

Mr Calacanis also asked how much people would pay to be verified, amid reports that Twitter could charge people $20 per month to keep the blue ticks that indicate verified accounts.  Later on Tuesday, responding to a Twitter user calling for the platform to purge accounts that had been inactive for more than a year, Mr Musk said "definitely".

Elon Musk says Twitter blue tick to be revamped
What next for Twitter under Elon Musk?
Mr Musk, who leads electric car maker Tesla, has changed his biography on the social media site to "Chief Twit".  He is now the sole director of Twitter,another filing on Monday showed*.  *The nine ousted directors include former chairman of the board Bret Taylor and former chief executive Parag Agrawal.  Baroness Martha Lane Fox, currently president of the British Chambers of Commerce, who is among the board members to be removed under the merger agreement, declined to comment when approached by the BBC.

'National-security issue'​Mr Musk's takeover has drawn widespread scrutiny, as he signals plans to overhaul how Twitter has moderated the spread of information on its platform, including from sources such as state media, politicians and celebrities.  Mr Musk said the company would create a new council to govern those decisions and that no changes would occur yet.  On Monday, Senator Chris Murphy, a Democrat, said that he had asked the government to review the national security implications of the deal, given the large stake in the company held by firms tied to Saudi Arabia, which has an increasingly tense relationship with the US.

"We should be concerned that the Saudis, who have a clear interest in repressing political speech and impacting US politics, are now the second-largest owner of a major social media platform," Mr Murphy wrote on Twitter.  "There is a clear national-security issue at stake and CFIUS [the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States] should do a review."  Mr Musk financed his takeover with his own money, a group of other investors and roughly $13bn in debt financing.  Analysts say that the increase in debt is likely to constrain the firm, which has struggled to expand its user base and not turned a profit in years.  Together, Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud and the Kingdom Holding Company are the second largest investor in the newly private company, according to a filing with the US government.  Prince Alwaleed, who was a major Twitter investor prior to the Musk deal, has tweeted the stake aligns with Kingdom Holding Company's "long-term investment strategy".

The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.  View original tweet on Twitter


Link: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-63458380


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

I didn't give this much thought when I first saw it because GM and Tesla are competitors but there are probably a lot of companies that'll stop advertising if things go the way they're headed.

GM temporarily halts paid advertising on Twitter​David Shepardson
October 28, 2022
7:52 PM EDT

Oct 28 (Reuters) - General Motors Co (GM.N) said late on Friday it had temporarily halted paid advertising on Twitter after Elon Musk completed his takeover of the social media company.

The largest U.S. automaker said it was "engaging with Twitter to understand the direction of the platform under their new ownership."

Twitter did not immediately respond to a request for comment. Musk is also chief executive of GM rival Tesla Inc (TSLA.O).

GM said "as is normal course of business with a significant change in a media platform, we have temporarily paused our paid advertising." The Detroit automaker added its "customer care interactions on Twitter will continue."

Ad sales accounted for more than 90% of Twitter's revenue in the second quarter. At a presentation for advertisers in May, some ad agencies and brands were already skeptical and concerned over Twitter's future.

On the eve of the deal's closing, Musk appealed directly to advertisers in an open-letter tweet: "Twitter obviously cannot become a free-for-all hellscape, where anything can be said with no consequences!... Twitter aspires to be the most respected advertising platform in the world that strengthens your brand and grows your enterprise."

Musk tweeted on Friday that Twitter will form a content moderation council "with widely diverse viewpoints." Musk said no major content decisions or account reinstatements will happen before the council convenes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

This is the way things are headed...

N-word use on Twitter rises by 500 percent after Elon Musk takeover​After Elon Musk closed the deal on Twitter, N-word usage across the social media platform increased by nearly 500 percent in just 12 hours.​Ever since Elon Musk closed a $44 billion deal on Twitter on Thursday (Oct. 27), the platform has been inundated with racial epithets — and the rise in N-word usage is disturbing, to say the least.

Just 12 hours after Musk’s Twitter acquisition, a report from the Network Contagion Research Institute found that the use of the N-word “has increased nearly 500 percent from the previous average,” according to _The Washington Post_.

The NCRI also found that the barrage of racially derogatory tweets like the N-word has been from anonymous trolls looking to “test the limits” of Twitter since Musk’s purchase with users on 4chan encouraging others to “amplify derogatory slurs” — all in the name of “free speech.”

“I can freely express how much I hate n*****s … now, thank you elon,” one anonymous user tweeted, according to _The Post_. Another tweet laced with racist, antisemitic slurs read, “Elon now controls twitter. Unleash the racial slurs. K***S AND N*****S.”

Since Musk’s takeover, Black Twitter has been pushing back against the sudden rise in hate speech on the platform, calling for swift action.

“It’s really telling to see how many people want lies, racism, homophobia, and bigotry to be a part of their daily Twitter feed now that Elon has taken over,” actress-activist Malynda Hale tweeted. “I can’t imagine having people view me as the catalyst for their hate. That, sadly, says a lot about who Elon is.”

“Saving every racist tweet to prove that the new Twitter is causing harm and violence to Black People. People only understand when they lose money,” wrote Billy Dixon, under the username atwmpastor.

Twitter user BrooklynDad_Defiant! shared a screenshot of an N-word-filled tweet from another anonymous user, writing, “This is new Twitter.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

Elon has said Twitter may start charging $20 a month for the blue checks that indicate a verified identity.


----------



## Brownie (Nov 1, 2022)

With company changes, folks generally don’t start shaking up everything until they figure out how everything works first. He would’ve been better off leaving the status quo at least until after the first of the year, and if he was going to charge, he should sell it like a perk and have it cost no more than Amazon prime ($10 or less/month) like a membership with other benefits. Right now, he’s 
competing with Kanye for how fast he can part with his $$$.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

Twitter reportedly limits employee access to content-moderation tools as midterm election nears​
Elon Musk’s Twitter has taken away certain content moderation and policy enforcement tools from some employees ahead of the U.S. midterm elections, according to Bloomberg News.

The move affects most employees who are part of Twitter’s Trust and Safety organization, Bloomberg reported on Tuesday, citing unnamed sources. The staffers are unable to address and discipline user accounts that violate Twitter’s rules around hate speech and misinformation unless they involve harm, the report said.

Twitter is still using automated content moderation tools and third-party contractors to prevent the spread of misinformation and inflammatory posts while Twitter employees review high-profile violations, Bloomberg said.

Twitter didn’t immediately respond to CNBC’s request for comment. Yoel Roth, Twitter head of safety, reacted to the Bloomberg News in a tweet.

“This is exactly what we (or any company) should be doing in the midst of a corporate transition to reduce opportunities for insider risk,” he wrote. “We’re still enforcing our rules at scale.”

On Friday, after closing his acquisition of Twitter, Musk said he plans to form a “content moderation council,” without disclosing specifics such as who would be a part of it or what it would do. The Tesla CEO added that he would not make any “major content decisions” or reinstate previously banned accounts before the council begins its work.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 2, 2022)

People are heading to a new one called tribelsocial. It is anti racist, anti skunk, pro democracy. I don't know much about it but I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 2, 2022)

charmingt said:


> People are heading to a new one called tribelsocial. It is anti racist, anti skunk, pro democracy. I don't know much about it but I like what I'm seeing.


What does “anti skunk” mean? (It can’t be anti-marijuana; most anti-racists seem to be very pro-marijuana. But I can’t figure out what else skunk could refer to.)


----------



## awhyley (Nov 2, 2022)

charmingt said:


> People are heading to a new one called tribelsocial. It is anti racist, anti skunk, pro democracy. I don't know much about it but I like what I'm seeing.



I'm hearing about Mastodon as an alternative.

(eta: Here are a few suggested links - https://www.cbsnews.com/news/leaving-twitter-alternative-social-media-apps/)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 2, 2022)

smh, wow


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 2, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm hearing about Mastodon as an alternative.
> 
> (eta: Here are a few suggested links - https://www.cbsnews.com/news/leaving-twitter-alternative-social-media-apps/)


Thanks for this. I have a twitter account but I never tweet. But thinking of deleting it just to add to the numbers leaving and show my disgust for Musk.

I use and love reddit already - and discord as well. I don't see LinkedIn being the new twitter - LinkedIn serves a different purpose. Will look into Mastodon and CounterSocial though.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 2, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> What does “anti skunk” mean? (It can’t be anti-marijuana; most anti-racists seem to be very pro-marijuana. But I can’t figure out what else skunk could r



I am tripping on the orange guy.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 2, 2022)

Peppermynt said:


> Thanks for this. *I have a twitter account but I never tweet. But thinking of deleting it just to add to the numbers leaving and show my disgust for Musk.*
> 
> I use and love reddit already - and discord as well. I don't see LinkedIn being the new twitter - LinkedIn serves a different purpose. Will look into Mastodon and CounterSocial though.



Ditto, I've been an egg for the better part of a decade.   
I'm going to see how Twitter navigates the primaries before I make any decision.  Quite a few of the people I follow are jumping ship though.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 4, 2022)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claims her Twitter account has experienced difficulties following feud with Elon Musk​November 3, 2022 / 5:04 PM
By C Mandler

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claimed Wednesday that her Twitter account was experiencing technical issues following an online disagreement with Twitter's new owner and CEO, Elon Musk.

The Democratic New York representative alleged Wednesday that her Twitter "mentions/notifications conveniently aren't working." She followed up with a second tweet Thursday that claimed that the "Verified" tab of her account, which should be populated with tweets from verified creators, appeared empty. 

"This is what my app has looked like ever since my tweet upset you yesterday," she wrote. "What's good? Doesn't seem very free speechy to me."

The back-and-forth began Tuesday, when Ocasio-Cortez tweeted her distaste that a "billionaire [is] earnestly trying to sell people on the idea that 'free speech' is actually a $8/mo subscription plan," referencing a Musk announcement that the platform was considering charging users for verification status. 



"Power to the people! Blue for $8/month," Musk wrote, referring to Twitter's current blue check mark system as a "lord & peasants system."

Musk argued that charging users for their badge would allow the platform a revenue stream with which to reward content creators, and that those shelling out extra money would have access to additional in-app benefits, such as priority in replies, mentions, searches, extended video and audio posting privileges and reduced advertisements. 

Musk replied to Ocasio-Cortez's tweet, writing, "Your feedback is appreciated, now pay $8." 

Shortly after the exchange, Musk tweeted a photo of a sweatshirt available on Ocasio-Cortez's website, circling the $58 price tag. Ocasio-Cortez  quote-tweeted the dig, writing, "My workers are union, make a living wage, have full healthcare, and aren't subject to racist treatment in their workplaces," referencing lawsuits which have been filed against Tesla by Black employees of the company. 



"Items are made in USA. Team AOC honors and respects working people. You should try it sometime instead of union-busting," she added. 

In 2021, the National Labor Relations Board ordered Musk to delete an anti-union tweet, and ordered Tesla to rehire a union supporter who had been fired.

In her original claim of app-specific difficulties Wednesday, Ocasio-Cortez tweeted, "Just a reminder that money will never [buy] your way out of insecurity, folks."

Though Musk did not respond directly, his tongue-in-cheek Twitter bio currently reads "Twitter Complaint Hotline Operator."

CBS News has reached out to Twitter for comment.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 4, 2022)

Amber Heard has left Twitter (forgot that she was his ex)

Amber Heard's Twitter Account Vanishes as Ex Elon Musk Becomes CEO of Social Media Company​Amber Heard's official Twitter page now says, "This account doesn't exist"​By Benjamin VanHoose 
Published on November 3, 2022 01:26 PM

Amber Heard is no longer on Twitter as her ex Elon Musk takes over the social media company.

Though the timing is unclear, multiple outlets took note Thursday that Heard's Twitter account, @realamberheard, is deactivated. A screen on the page now reads "This account doesn't exist."  Heard, 36, still has an Instagram account with 5.3 million followers, where her most recent post is her June 1 statement after the verdict in her Virginia defamation trial with ex-husband Johnny Depp.

A rep for Heard did not respond to PEOPLE's request for comment.  Musk, who previously dated Heard after her split from Depp, recently bought Twitter and became its CEO. Shortly before the takeover was finalized, the billionaire issued a public letter to advertisers, assuring them he didn't want the platform to "become a free-for-all hellscape, where anything can be said with no consequences!"

A rep for Musk, 51, previously said he and Heard, who'd broken up by August 2017, "didn't start seeing each other until May 2016, and even then it was infrequent. Their relationship didn't become romantic until some time later."  Over a year after the breakup, Heard told _The Hollywood Reporter_ in December 2018, "Elon and I had a beautiful relationship, and we have a beautiful friendship now, one that was based on our core values. Intellectual curiosity, ideas and conversation, a shared love for science. We just bonded on a lot of things that speak to who I am on the inside. I have so much respect for him."

During the Virginia trial earlier this year, Christian Carino, a talent agent who at one point represented both Heard and Depp, shared text messages he exchanged with Heard about her relationship with Musk. When discussing Heard's breakup with Musk back in August 2017, Carino recalled questioning why she was "sad" if she wasn't "in love with him to begin with." A lawyer for Depp read a text exchange between Carino and Heard in which she admitted she was "just filling space" with Musk after her Depp split.

Heard texted Carino: "I hate that yet again a man let's me fall on the spikes by myself. ... Meaning, they are mad at me for leaving them and put things like this out there." Carino then replied, "You could avoid all this if you stopped dating über-famous people. You can be with a big man who isn't famous."

The verdict in the trial was handed down on June 1, with a seven-person jury siding mostly with Depp, 59, finding that Heard defamed him in her 2018 op-ed about domestic abuse, though she didn't mention him by name in the article. He was awarded more than $10 million in damages, while Heard won one of her three defamation counterclaims and was awarded $2 million in damages. They are now both appealing the verdicts.

Days before the verdict, Musk weighed in on the court proceedings, which were live-televised. He tweeted at the time, "I hope they both move on. At their best, they are each incredible." 

Link: https://people.com/movies/amber-heard-twitter-account-gone-after-elon-musk-ceo/


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


They’ll win too.  It’s called the WARN Act (not sure what it stands for) and you must give employees a 60-day notice before a reduction in force (RIF).  The good companies give you 60 days, then lay you off, then also give you severance pay. But if you announce and lay off same day, you must give employees 60 days of pay and benefits.  This applies to companies of a certain size and Twitter is big enough for the law to apply to them.  Someone in his camp should have told him and his staff this.  Or maybe they did and he didn’t listen and doesn’t care.  I think it’s the latter.


----------



## Keen (Nov 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claims her Twitter account has experienced difficulties following feud with Elon Musk​November 3, 2022 / 5:04 PM
> By C Mandler
> 
> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claimed Wednesday that her Twitter account was experiencing technical issues following an online disagreement with Twitter's new owner and CEO, Elon Musk.
> ...


My opinion.... Free speech is free. But no one has to provide you with a free platform to speak freely. You don't want to pay $8 a month? Go speak for free somewhere else. 

If it's free, you are the product. You can't decide not to pay and not be the product. These companies are in business to make money,


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 4, 2022)

Keen said:


> My opinion.... Free speech is free. But no one has to provide you with a free platform to speak freely. You don't want to pay $8 a month? Go speak for free somewhere else.
> 
> If it's free, you are the product. You can't decide not to pay and not be the product. These companies are in business to make money,



I don’t disagree with you about the nature of free things but I think the blue check is different. She can tweet without her identify being verified but the blue check speaks to the integrity of the tweet. If people don’t or can’t pay to verify their identities then we’ll never really know who’s behind the tweets. That’s fine for TikTok dance videos and random posts about nothing but it’s problematic for politics, news, and public health concerns.

Elon made free speech part of his rationale for buying Twitter and then claimed he was misled about the number of bot accounts so charging people to verify their identity seems to go against the things he said were so important.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2022)

starfish said:


> They’ll win too.  It’s called the WARN Act (not sure what it stands for) and you must give employees a 60-day notice before a reduction in force (RIF).  The good companies give you 60 days, then lay you off, then also give you severance pay. *But if you announce and lay off same day, you must give employees 60 days of pay and benefits.*  This applies to companies of a certain size and Twitter is big enough for the law to apply to them.  Someone in his camp should have told him and his staff this.  Or maybe they did and he didn’t listen and doesn’t care.  I think it’s the latter.



Something here is off.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2022)

And patrolling Gotham City.


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Something here is off.


I stand corrected.  I read something and repeated it before it was vetted.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2022)

starfish said:


> I stand corrected.  I read something and repeated it before it was vetted.



No, I think you're right because in the comments, someone mentioned that he's only giving one more month than the law requires.  His 50% is off.

Further, SHRM (HR Society) confirms the 60-day notice per the WARN Act.

Link: https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/how-to-guides/pages/conductlayofforrif.aspx#:~:text=The federal Worker Adjustment and,employees (few exceptions apply).


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 5, 2022)

Where are people moving to from Twitter?


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2022)

awhyley said:


> No, I think you're right because in the comments, someone mentioned that he's only giving one more month than the law requires.  His 50% is off.
> 
> Further, SHRM (HR Society) confirms the 60-day notice per the WARN Act.
> 
> Link: https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/how-to-guides/pages/conductlayofforrif.aspx#:~:text=The federal Worker Adjustment and,employees (few exceptions apply).


See I think the first round of layoff notices were illegal.  Now they’re backtracking.  I even think in New York it’s 90 days.  And good luck laying off people in Europe because they have incredibble protections.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2022)

Foxglove said:


> Where are people moving to from Twitter?





awhyley said:


> I'm hearing about Mastodon as an alternative.
> 
> (eta: Here are a few suggested links - https://www.cbsnews.com/news/leaving-twitter-alternative-social-media-apps/)



Here are a few places.


----------



## Keen (Nov 5, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don’t disagree with you about the nature of free things but I think the blue check is different. She can tweet without her identify being verified but the blue check speaks to the integrity of the tweet. If people don’t or can’t pay to verify their identities then we’ll never really know who’s behind the tweets. That’s fine for TikTok dance videos and random posts about nothing but it’s problematic for politics, news, and public health concerns.
> 
> Elon made free speech part of his rationale for buying Twitter and then claimed he was misled about the number of bot accounts so charging people to verify their identity seems to go against the things he said were so important.


Charging people is monetizing. Free content is what led twitter to this point.  

For the record, I don’t think this is the most sustainable method for twitter to make money.  They need people who don’t pay.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 5, 2022)

And people call
him a genius.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 5, 2022)

The paying for the blue check is going to allow anyone that wants it will really allow these red pill off the rail people fly. I use to love Twitter and glad I have gone off the grid


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 5, 2022)

I haven't been active on Twitter in at least a decade. I will continue to stay off the platform. I dislike everything about where this is going.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 6, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


Those employees better ask for more money or benefits. Shoot. I wouldn’t even come back, you’re probably going to lay me off again. I’ll take the unemployment for $500 Alex.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 6, 2022)

How could anyone be this terrible a leader? You spend $44 billion on the deal, lay-off people before the ink is dry, then you’re like oops my bad. Who does that? I think a lot of people will go back since they haven’t had time to get other jobs but they will all keep looking and jump ship asap. There’s no way they’d have faith in the company.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 6, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



NOW you need me?
I am ready 
to negotiate 
Mr Musk. LOL


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

Hmmmm, besides the $8 pay for blue check, I'm wondering what other features/plans he has up his sleeve.



Black Ambrosia said:


> How could anyone be this terrible a leader? You spend $44 billion on the deal, lay-off people before the ink is dry, then you’re like oops my bad. Who does that? I think a lot of people will go back since they haven’t had time to get other jobs but they will all keep looking and jump ship asap. There’s no way they’d have faith in the company.



It's kinda shocking that he owns Tesla, but I guess this shows that all (CEO) experience isn't transferrable.  I hope they come back just to regulate the primaries tomorrow.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm assuming that it's tweets like this that caused it.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

Posting for posterity.  Will this tweet age well?


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm assuming that it's tweets like this that caused it.



The jokes are already starting.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

Why are we not surprised.


Or rather, I think that this is the tweet that did it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)

He’s such a weirdo. Way too delicate for these Twitter streets.


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 7, 2022)

I suspect by the time the twitter trolls are done with him he’ll be hanging a for sale sign on the shingle.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 7, 2022)

Peppermynt said:


> I suspect by the time the twitter trolls are done with him he’ll be hanging a for sale sign on the shingle.


Indeed...

This one went
out with a bang


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 7, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 7, 2022)

Twitter has always been a gross cesspool. I never post anything but I like to keep my account because it’s a great way to find out what’s going on in real time. 

Trump will probably have a splashy Twitter comeback by announcing his plan to run as his first tweet back. I’m calling that right now.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Why are we not surprised.
> 
> 
> Or rather, I think that this is the tweet that did it.



So get this, Kathy Griffin returns (under her dead mama's Twitter account) to defy the suspension.
Now *#FreeKathy* is trending on twitter 

Link: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kathy-griffin-defies-twitter-suspension-044258921.html


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2022)

Elon needs a Board of Directors and a COO to actually run his companies.  He’s a visionary and has no idea how to be an effective leader.  He’s not collaborative and tech is a collaborative industry.  I hope the laid-off-by-mistake employees ask for an astronomical pay increase, go back while looking for another job, and then quit without a two-week notice. Send an email and bounce.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 7, 2022)

^^^ THIS!!!! I know what it’s like first hand working for these mad genius psychotic billionaire types. I used to work for the world’s richest doctor. He owns the LA Times and he’s a minor owner of the LA Lakers. Watching this stuff with Elon, the WeWork and Theranos documentaries was giving me PTSD.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm so glad I didn't buy a Tesla. I know it's a small thing but I don't want to support this man in any way. I'm so turned off by his moves.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 7, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm so glad I didn't buy a Tesla. I know it's a small thing but I don't want to support this man in any way. I'm so turned off by his moves.


It's such a waste of money. My FIL works in cars and says at some point someone is going to create a cheaper electric car, like the computer and cell phone.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm so glad I didn't buy a Tesla. I know it's a small thing but I don't want to support this man in any way. I'm so turned off by his moves.


It wouldn’t have been a good purchase away. Your car breaks down or gets into an accident, you would be out of a vehicle for months.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> It wouldn’t have been a good purchase away. Your car breaks down or gets into an accident, you would be out of a vehicle for months.


Months?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Months?


Yes Ma’am! Literally..


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> Yes Ma’am! Literally..


Is this a Tesla thing or an EV thing?


----------



## Keen (Nov 7, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Hmmmm, besides the $8 pay for blue check, I'm wondering what other features/plans he has up his sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda shocking that he owns Tesla, but I guess this shows that all (CEO) experience isn't transferrable.  I hope they come back just to regulate the primaries tomorrow.


He didn’t start Tesla


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


It would be more lucrative than charging for the blue checks.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is this a Tesla thing or an EV thing?


A Tesla thing since you can only go through a certified mechanic and use parts specifically from Tesla. There are parts that are still on back order and the auto repair shop is backed up with work orders.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 8, 2022)

Stephen Colbert's
"The Late Show"
has created a
website with 100%
Elon Musk verified fact 

https://ThisIsTheRealNotParodyElonMusk.org/


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 9, 2022)

^^^  Wow, that was alot of tea.  So now he's the Hotline Operator.


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 9, 2022)

Wow to all of the above. I haven't bought a Tesla but do own his stock. May just sell what stock I have at a loss to offset some other gains on others.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2022)

Peppermynt said:


> Wow to all of the above. I haven't bought a Tesla but do own his stock. May just sell what stock I have at a loss to offset some other gains on others.


I considered owning stock but never bought it. I was looking into options but didn't know enough to take the plunge. I would probably sell now if I owned any. Seeing how things are going at Twitter and reading those tweets on how he's done business in the past leaves me with no confidence in his leadership.


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 9, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I considered owning stock but never bought it. I was looking into options but didn't know enough to take the plunge. I would probably sell now if I owned any. Seeing how things are going at Twitter and reading those tweets on how he's done business in the past leaves me with no confidence in his leadership.


Yeah I got in really early in 2017 (about $20 a share - or at least that's my cost basis - maybe the stock split at some point?) so I'm actually way ahead so will hold for a bit more to see if he comes to his senses. But I am so disappointed in him - I didn't realize he was basically another Trump. Reading those tweets and considering that the success of Tesla likely had a lot to do with being first to market and on the backs of the engineers, and not likely in any way due to his inspiring leadership makes me realize its just the over inflated male ego doing what it does yet again.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 9, 2022)

Elon's defenders hate
this meme while
IMO it couldn't 
be more accurate.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 10, 2022)

I've heard of the blue checkmark, but what was with the gray checkmark?  Either way, it's gone now.
(eta: NVM, the label was supposed to indicate whether the social-media company has verified the authenticity of an account).

Elon Musk Says Twitter Is Ditching Gray ‘Official’ Check Mark Hours After Launching It​Link: https://www.wsj.com/articles/twitte...-label-to-verify-certain-accounts-11668008210
- Article behind a paywall.  Going to find another one.

Here's a full article.  Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2022/11/08/tech/twitter-gray-check-mark/index.html


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2022)

I know Twitter wasn't profitable before but what was it's financial state? Was it as dire as he's making it seem or is it newly terrible as a result of his actions? My understanding is that Twitter was paying for itself but nothing extra. That's not great for business but it's not all doom and gloom like seems to be the situation now.


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 10, 2022)

I suspect it's the high profile users leaving (despite it being because of his general mismanagement) that are causing him to recalculate what he can recoup from his ill advised purchase. It's really easy being a billionaire douchebag when all you're surrounded by are sycophants and there's not a lot on the line. He likely doesn't listen to anyone who voices an opinion that differs from his knee-jerk reactions (like his idol, Cheeto Mussolini.) 

It's also harder when the little people can also vote with their eyeballs and leave. 

Lessons from the book of "Mouth writing checks you think you can cash, but ultimately can't" playbook. 

And I'm here for it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


He did that with his Tesla employees too. He likes to be able to stand over you.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 11, 2022)

This twitter thread is pure comedy gold!!!


----------



## madamdot (Nov 11, 2022)

Peppermynt said:


> This twitter thread is pure comedy gold!!!



I’ve always wondered how some dumb ideas got through the initial stages to see life. I definitely understand now SMDH. I am not even a twitter fan.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 11, 2022)

Peppermynt said:


> Wow to all of the above. I haven't bought a Tesla but do own his stock. May just sell what stock I have at a loss to offset some other gains on others.





Black Ambrosia said:


> I considered owning stock but never bought it. I was looking into options but didn't know enough to take the plunge. I would probably sell now if I owned any. Seeing how things are going at Twitter and reading those tweets on how he's done business in the past leaves me with no confidence in his leadership.



Same here, it was on my purchase list for the end of the year.  Re-thinking the whole thing now.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Nov 12, 2022)

Foxglove said:


> Where are people moving to from Twitter?


My sister in law lost her position as an attorney. She’s looking still. We were all horrified. Oh and her husband, he was at FB and has been for years. He had to INTERVIEW to keep his department. To justify h and the department.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 12, 2022)

Chaotic crossover anyone?


----------



## charmingt (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 13, 2022)

I have also just joined tribelsocial. Looks good.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 14, 2022)

charmingt said:


> I have also just joined tribelsocial. Looks good.



Let us know how that goes.  Some of us are looking to jump ship.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 14, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Let us know how that goes.  Some of us are looking to jump ship.




Okies.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 15, 2022)

Twitter is in trouble in Europe. Privacy laws are practically nonexistent in the US but Europe is the gold standard on privacy. And when Elon Musk got rid of the Data Protection Office he violated a core tenant of the GDPR to have at least one Data Protection Officer. Twitter claims Ireland as its main establishment and works with Ireland's Data Protection Commission which is Europe's key privacy regulatory body. Working with Ireland's DPC as many tech firms with customers do, allows Twitter to avoid having to work bilaterally with 27 different countries on privacy. But this is such a core violation of the GDPR that the DPC has put Twitter on notice and has the power to levy fines. GDPR fines can amount to up to 4% of yearly revenue. If Twitter loses its ability to claim Ireland as its main establishment, that exposes it to the other EU members' data privacy commissions in Germany and France which are much stricter on big tech. Ireland's been criticized for being soft.









						Is Elon Musk's Twitter about to fall out of the GDPR's one-stop shop?
					

Helmed by erratic new owner Elon Musk, Twitter is no longer fulfilling key obligations required to claim Ireland as its "main establishment" under the European Union's General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR), TechCrunch has been told.




					techcrunch.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 15, 2022)

So is he purposefully destroying the bird social networking platform?


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 15, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> So is he purposefully destroying the bird social networking platform?


Right?  I'm confused.  So he spent billions to run it into the ground?  Is this the new business model?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 15, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> So is he purposefully destroying the bird social networking platform?


----------



## awhyley (Nov 15, 2022)

They look thrilled to be returning.  (Especially Ligma)


----------



## awhyley (Nov 15, 2022)

The original post/issue.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 15, 2022)

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 17, 2022)

Today's the day.  The deadline has come (right before Thanksgiving and Christmas)  

Elon Musk Gives Twitter Employees a Deadline to Stay or Leave​Mr. Musk said that workers would need to answer through an online form by late Thursday and that those who stayed would be “working long hours at high intensity.”  
Elon Musk gave Twitter employees a deadline of 5 p.m. Eastern time on Thursday to decide if they wanted to work for him.

By Kate Conger
Nov. 16, 2022
SAN FRANCISCO — Elon Musk gave Twitter employees a deadline of 5 p.m. Eastern time on Thursday to decide if they wanted to work for him, and he asked those who did not share his vision to leave their jobs, in his latest shock treatment of the social media company.
Mr. Musk made the announcement in an early-morning email to employees on Wednesday; The New York Times obtained the message, which had the subject line “A Fork in the Road.” In the note, Mr. Musk, 51, reiterated that Twitter faced a difficult road ahead and offered employees three months of severance if they did not want to continue working there “to build a breakthrough Twitter 2.0.”

The billionaire has been unrelenting in rapidly transforming Twitter since completing his $44 billion acquisition of the company nearly three weeks ago. Mr. Musk swiftly slashed half of Twitter’s 7,500 person work force, dismissed thousands of contractors, fired employees who had criticized him and trimmed infrastructure costs. He has also proclaimed that Twitter needs to make more money or it faces bankruptcy. And he has pushed on subscription products and alternately wooing and insulting Twitter’s advertisers.

Giving remaining employees a deadline to leave has the dual effect of allowing Mr. Musk to further cut costs and purge the company of disgruntled workers. Mr. Musk has brought in a circle of confidants and employees from some of his other companies, such as the electric carmaker Tesla, to advise him at Twitter.

More here - Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/16/technology/elon-musk-twitter-employee-deadline.html


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 17, 2022)

awhyley said:


> They look thrilled to be returning.  (Especially Ligma)


Johnson looks like
he was considering
flashing da bird
instead of a
thumbs up which
I am sure was
Elon's goofy suggestion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Today's the day.  The deadline has come (right before Thanksgiving and Christmas)
> 
> Elon Musk Gives Twitter Employees a Deadline to Stay or Leave​Mr. Musk said that workers would need to answer through an online form by late Thursday and that those who stayed would be “working long hours at high intensity.”
> Elon Musk gave Twitter employees a deadline of 5 p.m. Eastern time on Thursday to decide if they wanted to work for him.
> ...


I just read an article and came here. He said the bird is all about software and servers, so that will be the main focus.. That’s why he thinks he can just pull software developers and engineers from anywhere and make fetch happen..


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 17, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Today's the day.  The deadline has come (right before Thanksgiving and Christmas)
> 
> Elon Musk Gives Twitter Employees a Deadline to Stay or Leave​Mr. Musk said that workers would need to answer through an online form by late Thursday and that those who stayed would be “working long hours at high intensity.”
> Elon Musk gave Twitter employees a deadline of 5 p.m. Eastern time on Thursday to decide if they wanted to work for him.
> ...


I cannot imagine the level of anxiety these workers are getting while trying to do their job and getting these insane emails.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 17, 2022)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I cannot imagine the level of anxiety these workers are getting while trying to do their job and getting these insane emails.




It's so hard to be around crazy people


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 17, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

Guess they're gone again.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

It appears that Elon is now ready to listen.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

charmingt said:


>



Black Twitter is the ONLY thing I'll really miss when (if) this thing shuts down.  I know that we'll find another space, but still, there were some golden moments for sure.  (eta: Wired agrees).
There Is No Replacement for Black Twitter​A series of missteps by Elon Musk has called the fate of the platform’s cultural engine into question.

FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS FOR Black Twitter began in earnest on November 10 when Mikki Boom, a graphic designer who has been a member of the social media platform since 2009, posted a “Celebration of life” flyer to her Twitter page. The response was nuclear. What did people plan to wear to the service? Their most dripped-out church attire, of course. What songs would be played? Imaginary gospel classics—“Take My Handle, Precious Lord” and “Goin’ Over Tumblr”—were encouraged. And what of the repast? Whatever was to be served, it was agreed that “no brown bags or foil” should be used for to-go plates—the food was meant for the family.

The discussion, like most discussions on Black Twitter, contained the insular charm of a group chat. It was loose and humorous but so intentionally specific that an outsider might have trouble keeping pace. It was also emblematic of what has made Black Twitter an unparalleled force throughout its 13 years: the ability to seamlessly remix Black customs, ways of speech, and issues onto our shared digital terrain in a manner that feels somehow familiar but new.

Black Twitter has endured as the premiere cultural marketplace of our time because it accomplished what no other digital body could. It “provided coherence—through culture, discourse, collective identity, and joy—to a digital platform that nobody really understood” until it was too late, says André Brock, a professor of Black digital studies at Georgia Tech.

From the jump, the influence was inherent in its consumer base: Black folks used Twitter to circumvent mainstream channels and get their voices heard, creating hashtags like #OscarsSoWhite and powering generation-defining protest movements around racial justice, gender, and sexual equality. Black Twitter became the epicenter of discussion on the social internet, the prism through which all conversation flowed. Under the ownership of Elon Musk, however, all of that could fade away in an instant.

It’s difficult to predict exactly how that dissolution might play out, but the accumulating gaffes suggest that the platform won’t survive much longer under Musk’s iron fist, a tenure already stained by reckless self-indulgence. Since acquiring Twitter for $44 billion, he has made a series of damaging missteps that have called the fate of the platform into question, including large-scale layoffs, an impulsive management style, and abrupt feature changes followed by even more abrupt reversals.

Where members of Black Twitter stand in all of this remains unclear, although the general consensus among my sources and across my timeline seems to be one of: We aren’t leaving until we’re kicked off. What is clear is that significant alterations are coming. It raises an urgent question: Just who will be included in this next era of Twitter?

Not everyone is holding out hope. Musk paints himself a free-speech evangelist, but inclusion has never been a strong point in matters of business. One former Twitter employee I spoke with described this next phase in grim terms: It’s “the end of Black Twitter and Black people at Twitter.”

Of course, that kind of loss would be immeasurable. “Black Twitter has reflected a fuller scope of Blackness, and a rejection of respectability,” says Sarah J. Jackson, a professor of communications at the University of Pennsylvania and coauthor of #_HashtagActivism_. “It has modeled what a healthy public sphere might look like, from the call-ins and callouts to the community debates about identity, from the parts that make you uncomfortable to the parts that inspire you.”

This article is quite long.  The rest can be found here.
Link: https://www.wired.com/story/black-twitter-elon-musk/


----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

It appears so.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

Dan Rather stays coming with the burns.  (Gonna miss him too.)


----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

So sad.


Anyone heard of Blkem?


----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2022)

Let's hope so.  Their story was too cute.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 19, 2022)

Can't believe he's actually thinking of reinstating Trump.


----------



## Keen (Nov 19, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is why I’m not counting Musk out.  He haven’t invented anything


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 19, 2022)

Potential meltdown immenient.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2022)

I‘ve deleted my Twitter.  My husband is selling our cars.  Done with Elon.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 20, 2022)

The last thing I saw on Twitter, before I deactivated. Perfect
					

The last thing I saw on Twitter, before I deactivated. Perfect




					mpost.tribel.com


----------



## awhyley (Nov 20, 2022)

What's your last tweet going to be? 




(Where's the lie tho?)


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 20, 2022)

awhyley said:


>


This is how
the news was
broken to me
in a text
first thing when
I woke up:


I just wanted
to go back to 
sleep where things 
made more sense. 

But I expected 
nothing else from
Elon. He needs
another weirdo in
his corner.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 21, 2022)

Trump buffed him when he announced his alternate platform, Truth Social, so now Elon's desperate for DT tweets.  After World Cup, they won't really have anything major to promote.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 21, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Trump buffed him when he announced his alternate platform, Truth Social, so now Elon's desperate for DT tweets.  After World Cup, they won't really have anything major to promote.


A bunch of 
pathetic sickos 
dying to get 
into each other's 
good graces.
S"all I see.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 22, 2022)

Not related to Twitter but definitely related to Musk and his businesses.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 22, 2022)

I haven’t verified this but it seems plausible given what’s already happened.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 22, 2022)

It would appear that quite a few persons are trying to make the most of this opportunity.  A lady is trying to formalate a Black Twitter app.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 24, 2022)

The beginning of the end (again)


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 24, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Musky brat is
just like Trump.
Thin-skinned and
a total loser.



awhyley said:


> The beginning of the end (again)



He reminds me
of the rich kid
no one can
stand so he
flashes expensive things
or gives expensive
gifts so he
can be accepted
and included in
the cool kids fold

#Pathetic


----------



## awhyley (Nov 25, 2022)

Twitter HR is having a field day with these folks.  Lawsuits for certain by yearsend.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Nov 25, 2022)

NaturalEnigma said:


> Those employees better ask for more money or benefits. Shoot. I wouldn’t even come back, you’re probably going to lay me off again. I’ll take the unemployment for $500 Alex.





I wonder if they had to come back. I thought the wording on that layoff email was they were would be kept on as employees until like February but had their access revoked. Would refusing to come back and work have amounted to quitting and made them lose out on the severance pay?

Would there be a pause of his 60 day deadline while he fights them in court?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 25, 2022)

King of Sorrow said:


> I wonder if they had to come back. I thought the wording on that layoff email was they were would be kept on as employees until like February but had their access revoked. Would refusing to come back and work have amounted to quitting and made them lose out on the severance pay?
> 
> Would there be a pause of his 60 day deadline while he fights them in court?


He made it unnecessarily confusing. He thrives on chaos and everyone around him is expected to just deal with it. Even the people who quit can't make a clean break.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 26, 2022)

^^^^ These type of CEOs all thrive on chaos, drama and keeping people off their footing.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 28, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> It wouldn’t have been a good purchase away. Your car breaks down or gets into an accident, you would be out of a vehicle for months.


Saw this story online and immediately thought of this post.

GM Is Fixing Busted Teslas Now​Alissa Walker
Nov. 22, 2022

GM service centers have repaired about 11,180 Teslas since 2021, GM president Mark Reuss announced to gasps at the automaker’s annual investor meeting last week. “That’s a growing business for us,” Reuss told shareholders with a laugh. “Those customers brought their vehicles to us for service, because they know we have the expertise to fix them.” The revelation came as the latest knock to Tesla’s service model — exposing the not-so-proprietary nature of Tesla’s supposedly proprietary electric-vehicle technology.

Owning a Tesla can mean enduring long waits and sometimes traveling long distances to book appointments at one of the company’s 140 North American service centers. (Tesla infamously does not have dealerships, where many car owners have gotten used to going to get their vehicles repaired.) In contrast, Reuss claims that GM has service centers within 10 miles of 90 percent of all U.S. residents.

The convenience of a local dealership plus GM’s experience repairing its own EV fleet is apparently luring some Tesla owners. And there are a lot of busted Teslas out there. About a quarter of all Teslas sold have been recalled. Just in the past week, Tesla recalled 320,000 vehicles because the rear light failed to illuminate and another 30,000 because passenger airbags wouldn’t deploy correctly. Many of the mandated fixes involve straightforward software updates, which Elon Musk claims unfairly inflates the recall numbers, but Tesla owners sometimes need help just unlocking their doors.

Which is maybe the other reason Reuss seems pleased to be fixing the cars at GM dealerships: Tesla owners might peruse GM’s EV offerings while they’re waiting for a fix on their Model X.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 28, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Saw this story online and immediately thought of this post.
> 
> GM Is Fixing Busted Teslas Now​Alissa Walker
> Nov. 22, 2022
> ...



Same excitement I
used to have
when new proof
that everything Trump
touches turns to 
dust came to light
because it gave
me hope that
more people will
stop falling for
the illusion. 


Elon is just
a Trump echo.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 28, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I was just coming to post this! WOW!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 28, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Nov 29, 2022)

Keen said:


> He didn’t start Tesla



Didn't realize this until I stumbled on this.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 29, 2022)

This is a great example of delusions and mental health but for spice add money. He may not be using a weapon but his chaotic ways may destroy lives like end them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Dec 1, 2022)

It appears that the 'misunderstanding' with Apple is resolved?

*Elon Musk ‘resolves’ Apple row over ‘removal of Twitter from iPhone store’*
After chat with Tim Cook the tycoon admits misunderstanding and Apple had ‘never considered removing platform’

Elon Musk has said he has “resolved” a misunderstanding with Apple over his claim that Twitter was being threatened with removal from the iPhone maker’s app store.

The new Twitter owner tweeted on Wednesday that he had had a “good conversation” with Apple CEO Tim Cook and that Apple had “never considered” removing the social media platform from its app store.  On Monday, Musk used his Twitter account to claim that Apple had broached removing Twitter for unspecified reasons. The Tesla CEO then indicated it was related to moderation standards at Twitter, while he launched a series of tweets criticising Apple including its policy of taking a cut of up to 30% from app sales.

Musk’s Monday tweet flurry included a message tagging Tim Cook in which he asked “what’s going on here”. A meeting between Musk and Cook appears to have followed the outburst. A few hours before sending the “misunderstanding” tweet on Wednesday, Musk posted a short clip of a pond which he said was at Apple’s HQ, thanking Tim Cook for “taking me around”.

Musk’s original claim that Apple was threatening to remove Twitter from its app store indicated a deepening of the platform’s financial problems. The Tesla CEO has already admitted that Twitter has suffered a “massive drop in revenue” due to advertisers pausing their spending on the platform, reflecting concerns of a surge of inappropriate content on the platform after Musk’s takeover.

However, being sanctioned by one of Twitter’s key app distributors – alongside Google’s Play store – would cut off the platform from potential customers. Last month, Twitter’s former head of trust and safety, Yoel Roth, described such a scenario as “catastrophic”. Apple’s app store guidelines state that the company will not accept apps that produce content or behaviour that “we believe is over the line”. Musk recently posted an internal presentation that showed Twitter’s daily user numbers climbing above 250m, compared with just under 238m in the summer.

Musk, a self-described “free speech absolutist”, has reinstated Donald Trump’s Twitter account and declared an amnesty for permanently suspended accounts. It also emerged this week that Twitter will no longer enforce its policy against Covid-19 misinformation. 
Musk received a shot across the bows from the European Union over content moderation on Wednesday when the European Commission, the EU’s executive arm, warned Twitter must “significantly increase” efforts to comply with new online legislation covering issues including hate speech and disinformation.

The intervention over the Digital Services Act (DSA) by Thierry Breton, the EU’s commissioner for the internal market, signalled Twitter was at risk of a substantial fine or even a ban, which are among the punishments for breaches of the act.  However, Breton said a video call with Musk about the DSA was “constructive” and that the Tesla CEO had “committed to comply” with the act.

Link: https://www.theguardian.com/technol...row-over-removal-of-twitter-from-iphone-store


----------



## awhyley (Dec 2, 2022)

Kanye's suspended (again)
 - Kanye West was suspended from Twitter after he tweeted an image of a swastika inside the Star of David.


----------



## january noir (Dec 2, 2022)

Honestly, I could live without Twitter.  We all could.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 2, 2022)

Does this man
not have anything
else to do so
has to take over
from where Trump
left off and
stir the pot?





If anyone bothers
reading please give
us cliff notes.

I am going
to find something
to watch.

The MAGA crowd
sucks the smarts
out of you the
way Dementors suck
the joy out of you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Does this man
> not have anything
> else to do so
> has to take over
> ...


He needs to work on these malfunctioning cars he got out here..


----------



## awhyley (Dec 3, 2022)

Probably only accountants will appreciate this, but posting anyways.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 5, 2022)

Another possibility.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 8, 2022)

Janitors' union called a strike outside Twitter, so Elon Musk canceled its contract and fired the janitors​Carlos Garcia
December 06, 2022

Janitors hired to clean at Twitter headquarters in San Francisco, California, protested after 20 employees were fired, so the social media company bought by Elon Musk fired the rest of them.

Critics of Musk are outraged that he would fire the workers just weeks before Christmas.

“Our cleaning contractor at Twitter was told by Twitter that they are cutting the contract,” said Olga Miranda, union president for the janitors. “So we have about 48 families out of work. And it just so happens that it's three weeks before Christmas.”

A representative from SEIU Local 87 told the New Republic that 20 janitors were told on Friday that they were fired with no notice and that they were fighting for wages, "benefits and job protections."

By Monday, the union organized a strike with the rest of the janitors against the firings, saying the company was violating local cleaning regulations. They also said they were locked out of the building.


On Tuesday, Twitter cancelled the contract with the janitors, leading his critics to claim that he was in violation of local laws.

The unemployed janitors are protesting in front of Twitter headquarters while holding signs that read “proud to be union” and “justice for janitors."

The California Labor Federation, which represents 1,200 California unions, decried the action in a statement on its Twitter account.

“Twitter doesn’t seem to understand how important it is to keep a clean house and respect the people who take out the trash,” it said.

Other employees fired from Twitter said they were filing lawsuits against Elon Musk after he insensitively fired them and caused so much pain and anguish.

"The way Elon Musk executed the layoffs was really inhumane," said former employee Amir Shevat. "At a certain point I was told that as a manager that I might felt fired if I just gathered my team just to answer questions."

"He chose to fire so many of us during a difficult time period in the tech industry," said Adrian Trejo Nunez, another former employee.

They are suing for severance packages that were promised before Musk's acquisition of Twitter but which were not delivered to the fired employees.

Here's more about the janitors' protests at Twitter:​


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 8, 2022)

The more I 
look at Elon,
the more I
think he is
other worldly.

And then he
does stuff that
is so void of
empathy or concern
for another's wellbeing
and I start
to realize that
he might actually
really be a demon
or Lucifer himself. 

They say money
magnifies who you
are at heart,
and Elon is
clearly an obnoxious,
heartless creep.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 9, 2022)

Took this from the Tesla thread.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 10, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Took this from the Tesla thread.



Dang, pitbull treated that car like a chewtoy.  Just rippin and dentin.  So sad.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 10, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Took this from the Tesla thread.


So she wanted
the dog to
do this?

Some SM people 
are so weird.

The fact that 
it is being recorded
as it is happening 
screams of viral
fame thirst.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 10, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Took this from the Tesla thread.


No one going to comment on the petty of BMW?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 10, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> No one going to comment on the petty of BMW?


I was so distracted by the dog going at the car that I didn't even catch that. So petty.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 12, 2022)

What?!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 12, 2022)

That’s a terrible idea


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 12, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What?!


How much will it cost?


----------



## awhyley (Dec 12, 2022)

OhTall1 said:


> How much will it cost?



Here we go.  It's starting now.

Elon Musk relaunches Twitter Blue with higher price for iPhone users​December 12, 20225:00 AM ET

Twitter has restarted a service dubbed Twitter Blue, where users can pay a monthly fee for a blue checkmark, along with the ability to edit tweets and upload high quality video.

Apple users, however, will be charged more.

The company says *the revamped service will cost $8 a month on the web, or $11 a month if purchased through an app on iPhones and iPads,* where in-app transactions are processed through the company's App Store, which generally levies a 30% commission.

The price new tiers follow sharp words from Musk leveled at Apple over its so-called "Apple tax," a longtime pain point for app developers and cause of concern for regulators around the world who have viewed the fee as excessive and financially damaging to Apple's rivals. Musk has since claimed his row with Apple was resolved following a meeting with the company's chief executive, Tim Cook at the company's Cupertino headquarters.

Android users can access Twitter Blue by purchasing it through a web browser, according to Esther Crawford, director of product management at Twitter.

Gold and gray added to blue as new checks​The company announced it will introduce a color-coded system for people, companies and governments.

Being "verified" will now actually involve a verification process, or as Crawford put it in a tweet this past weekend, "a review step before applying a blue checkmark to an account as one of our new steps to combat impersonation."

This is an about-face for the company. Twitter's first attempt to include the blue checkmarks as part of the subscription program unleashed havoc. Many took advantage of the ability to purchase a "verification" and flooded the site with fake accounts. Advertisers, politicians and even Musk himself found themselves being impersonated. The chaos forced the billionaire to put the service on pause after just two days.

Musk now says there will be three colors for purchase: gold for companies; grey for governments and a blue check for prominent individuals, including celebrities.

When Musk first conceived of the plan to let people buy the once-coveted and restricted blue checkmarks, he was met with internal resistance from Twitter's trust and safety experts. They feared the move would be weaponized by those looking to spread disinformation, including repressive regimes hoping to disseminate propaganda.

Musk ignored them. Twitter's Trust and Safety team, like others at the company, has been gutted through layoffs and resignations.

Musk views Twitter Blue as part of his mission to make money on the platform in ways other than advertising, which accounts for about 90% of Twitter's revenue. But since Musk's chaotic reign began in late October, major advertisers have been fleeing in droves.

Read more:
Link: https://www.npr.org/2022/12/12/1139619598/twitter-blue-relaunch


----------



## charmingt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 13, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Was just coming
to share...


----------



## charmingt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Dec 15, 2022)

Elon Musk’s Twitter bans accounts of CNN, NYT, WaPo journalists​By Oliver Darcy, CNN
Updated 9:00 PM EST, Thu December 15, 2022

New YorkCNN —
Elon Musk’s Twitter on Thursday banned the accounts of multiple journalists covering the technology industry without explanation.

Accounts belonging to CNN’s Donie O’Sullivan, The New York Times’ Ryan Mac, and The Washington Post’s Drew Harwell and several other tech journalists were all abruptly suspended.

“Elon says he is a free speech champion and he is banning journalists for exercising free speech. I think that calls into question his commitment,” Harwell told CNN.

The account of progressive independent journalist Aaron Rupar was also banned. Rupar told CNN he has received no communication from Twitter about the ban. “Nothing,” he said in a phone call.

CNN has reached out to Musk and Twitter for comment. 
The suspensions came after Twitter shut down on Thursday an account belonging to Mastodon, an emerging competitor.

Earlier in the day, the Twitter shut down on Thursday an account for Mastodon tweeted that people could follow @ElonJet, the account that tracks Musk’s private plane on its platform, after the billionaire banned @ElonJet from Twitter on Wednesday.

Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2022/12/15/media/twitter-musk-journalists-hnk-intl/index.html


----------



## awhyley (Dec 15, 2022)

Apparently, these guys have been 'critical' of Elon's leadership.


----------



## Peppermynt (Dec 15, 2022)

Guess I’m selling the rest of my Tesla stock tomorrow. Was hoping for a slight rebound (being greedy, because I’m playing with house money at this point) but it’s clear he’s burning it all down now.


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 16, 2022)

I’m baffled as to why relatively few people have quit Twitter so far. Also, the non-USA Twitter users whose posts I have checked, especially in the developing world, seem mostly oblivious to what is happening with Twitter… such a disconnect.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 16, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> *I’m baffled as to why relatively few people have quit Twitter so far. *Also, the non-USA Twitter users whose posts I have checked, especially in the developing world, seem mostly oblivious to what is happening with Twitter… such a disconnect.



They're probably waiting out their visas.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 16, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> I’m baffled as to why relatively few people have quit Twitter so far. Also, the non-USA Twitter users whose posts I have checked, especially in the developing world, seem mostly oblivious to what is happening with Twitter… such a disconnect.


You mean employees or users?


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> You mean employees or users?


Users


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 18, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> Users


I’m on Twitter but don’t consider myself a real user because I post so infrequently. I share  Twitter posts here because that’s where most of the content is. That’ll change at some point.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 18, 2022)

Poll open until 6am tomorrow.  I've voted and if you're still on the platform, you should too.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 18, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Poll open until 6am tomorrow.  I've voted and if you're still on the platform, you should too.


Would be nice
to know what
he wants so
folks can do
the opposite. 

If he wants 
an out and
this is his
excuse then no.

Or maybe he
wants to out
all those who
don't like him
so he can
ban the lot
of you....  

Nah, vote the
weirdo out so
he knows how
much he is hated.

#ThinSkinBurn

This is apparently 
why he is asking.


----------



## Keen (Dec 18, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Poll open until 6am tomorrow.  I've voted and if you're still on the platform, you should too.


He is looking for a way out without quitting.  This is hitting him harder on his wallet than expected.  TSLA shares is directly impacted.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Dec 18, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Poll open until 6am tomorrow.  I've voted and if you're still on the platform, you should too.


Everyone should vote 'No' so that when the platform fails it'll be under his tenure. No one else should be asked to turn around this company after he has gutted its staff, ruined morale and lost the confidence of advertisers. He stays so that his ineptness is clear for all to see.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 18, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


>



I'm confused about the Saudi/Qatar connection.  How are they invested in Twitter when the stock was delisted after Elon's purchase?



Keen said:


> He is looking for a way out without quitting.  This is hitting him harder on his wallet than expected.  TSLA shares is directly impacted.



Yep, the stock is actually 'affordable' now.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 18, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm confused about the Saudi/Qatar connection.  How are they invested in Twitter when the stock was delisted after Elon's purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the stock is actually 'affordable' now.











						Elon Musk’s Twitter takeover partially financed by Saudi Arabia prince, sparking national security concern
					

Elon Musk’s Twitter takeover has sparked calls for an investigation into the national security implications raised by the involvement of Saudi Arabia and its prince, Alwaleed bin Talal, who is now the second-largest investor in the now-private social media company.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## awhyley (Dec 18, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Elon Musk’s Twitter takeover partially financed by Saudi Arabia prince, sparking national security concern
> 
> 
> Elon Musk’s Twitter takeover has sparked calls for an investigation into the national security implications raised by the involvement of Saudi Arabia and its prince, Alwaleed bin Talal, who is now the second-largest investor in the now-private social media company.
> ...



k, thanks.  Whoa, this thing just stays messy.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 18, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm confused about the Saudi/Qatar connection.  How are they invested in Twitter when the stock was delisted after Elon's purchase?


It wasn't solely Elon's purchase. He bought it with help from the Saudi's so he's beholden to them for results.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 19, 2022)

This is how we looking.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Dec 19, 2022)

Straight, no chaser.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 19, 2022)

Was this ever an issue though?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 19, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Was this ever an issue though?


Nope. Out here wasting the few resources twitter still has left on some .


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 20, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Was this ever an issue though?


People cared where tweets were coming from?  If so, they have bigger issues and need therapy.


----------



## Keen (Dec 20, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> People cared where tweets were coming from?  If so, they have bigger issues and need therapy.


People who uses twitter for data mining care.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 21, 2022)

This is still not the right solution.  He needs to fully disengage.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 21, 2022)

awhyley said:


> This is still not the right solution.  He needs to fully disengage.



Massive eyeroll to this entire stunt


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 21, 2022)

Me to Musky:


----------



## awhyley (Dec 23, 2022)

Another feature:


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 23, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Another feature:


He is so pathetic!

Just like TFG
he wants to 
be able to say
there has never
been a larger 
crowd than the
one seen when
I was in charge. 
People are saying
it is the most
views ever recorded 
on twitter.

People do tend
to be drawn
to train wrecks,
so views don't 
mean poo.

Even with all 
that money, it
sure sucks to
be him.
#SoNeedy
#NoRealFriends
#Sad


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 23, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Another feature:


Interesting. I wonder how it works.  Does one have to click on the tweet for the view to count?
99% of the time, I am scrolling and reading and never click.  Does scrolling past it count?


----------



## awhyley (Dec 25, 2022)

Serious takers?  If I was Elon, I'd hire him.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 28, 2022)

Is this making sense?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Serious takers?  If I was Elon, I'd hire him.


I hope he gave him a call!


----------



## awhyley (Dec 29, 2022)

Why is Andrew Tate is Romania getting arrested?  NVM, no one cares.
(Seriously, I'm hearing they're being held for information related to human traffiking )


----------



## awhyley (Dec 30, 2022)

This post explains it better than I could.  Thanks nichelle02!



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/didnt-find-anywhere-to-put-this-so.846179/page-99#post-25832065


----------



## awhyley (Dec 30, 2022)

awhyley said:


> This post explains it better than I could.  Thanks nichelle02!
> 
> 
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/didnt-find-anywhere-to-put-this-so.846179/page-99#post-25832065


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 30, 2022)

awhyley said:


>


How many days after his Twitter reinstatement did he get arrested?

He has got to be the biggest imbecile of 2022.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 31, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> How many days after his Twitter reinstatement did he get arrested?
> 
> *He has got to be the biggest imbecile of 2022. *



For sure.  He was re-instated on Nov 17, so give or take about 45 days, (after a five-year ban, since he was taken off in 2017).  Good times.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## ThursdayGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

charmingt said:


>


Money must be a powerful aphrodisiac.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> Interesting. I wonder how it works.  Does one have to click on the tweet for the view to count?
> 99% of the time, I am scrolling and reading and never click.  Does scrolling past it count?


What about all of the bots on the platform. Do their “clicks” count as well?  Are they able to disaggregate the data to determine how many unique human views a post gets?  It seems like that would be more important data.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Jan 4, 2023)

It's only getting worse for Musk and the Twitter team.​Twitter sued for $136,000 in overdue rent at San Francisco office as Musk's wealth shrinks​


Natalie Neysa Alund
USA TODAY


Elon Musk's Twitter Inc. is being sued for failing to pay $136,250 in rent at one of its office spaces in San Francisco.

According to a complaint filed by landlord Columbia Reit, Twitter is late on rent at 650 California Street on the edge of Chinatown where the social media platform is the tenant for the 30th floor of the building.

The lawsuit, filed Dec. 29 in state court in San Francisco, claims Columbia Reit sent a notice of nonpayment on Dec. 16 and gave the company five days to pay.

Musk, who has slashed expenses at Twitter while his personal wealth shrinks, did not immediately respond to an email from USA TODAY. Twitter no longer has a press department.

The company's headquarters are located at another San Francisco address, 1355 Market St., where Twitter has also reportedly fallen behind on rent, according to The New York Times.

Link: https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-rent-san-francisco-office-space/10988314002/


----------



## awhyley (Jan 4, 2023)

Isn't this strange?  (It's true though)  


Time flies.


----------



## awhyley (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)

Twitter bans account for D.C. area bus system without explanation​The social media app suspended the @metrobusinfo account on Tuesday and gave Metro transit officials no explanation why.​By Justin George and Faiz Siddiqui
Updated January 10, 2023 at 4:39 p.m. EST

Twitter suspended the account Tuesday that the D.C.-area’s largest transit system uses to inform bus riders of delays, scheduling changes and other information without explanation to the transit agency.

Metro officials said they weren’t told why the social media company suspended the account, @metrobusinfo. Before the suspension, Metro officials said, the account had not posted anything other than standard content, which includes route scheduling information, delay and detour updates, customer service-related tips and replies to customer complaints or concerns.

The suspension mirrors some of the irregularities and policy inconsistencies that have arisen since the social media company was taken over in late October by billionaire tech mogul Elon Musk. In a few months, Musk — the Tesla and SpaceX CEO who has long been critical of Twitter policies limiting what the social media app has allowed or restricted — has cut more than half of Twitter’s employees, suspended journalists who covered a ban on an account tracking his private jet and launched new features such as a verification check mark for anyone willing to pay $8.

There was no indication that other transit or governmental agencies were similarly affected Tuesday. Some largely automated accounts or those repeatedly posting links, even those not engaged in spam or harassment, appear to have been previously caught up in sweeps of bots on the site. Musk, whose replies are often littered with crypto scams, said cleaning up spam has been a key priority for him as owner.

Asked why Metro thought its account had been suspended, spokesman Ian Jannetta said the transit agency had no answers.
“All great questions,” Jannetta said in a text message. “Let us know if Twitter answers them for you [because] we are asking the same ones.”

Twitter did not respond to a request for comment.  The transit agency announced that the account — one of three primary accounts the transit agency uses — had been suspended on its main @wmata account just after noon.

Metro directed bus customers who relied on the account to use the agency’s website at wmata.com/alerts.

“We’re working to get this restored for our bus customers,” Metro said on Twitter. “Sorry for the inconvenience.”
Since Musk took over, Twitter has been beset with inconsistent applications of its policies and sudden bans on longtime accounts, with few avenues to appeal or obtain a reversal. Last month, Twitter banned an account tracking the live location of Musk’s private jet, citing a new policy prohibiting the sharing of live-location data that could reveal a person’s whereabouts.

The company followed that ban with a rash of suspensions against other accounts run by the owner of @elonjet, college sophomore Jack Sweeney, including his personal account. Then, Twitter suspended more than a half dozen journalists, including Post reporter Drew Harwell, as Musk baselessly alleged the journalists — some of whom had been reporting on the jet account — posted “basically assassination coordinates” for him.

Musk said the journalists were free to rejoin, but they quickly learned they could only do so if they deleted the tweets, resulting in a stalemate because the journalists maintained they had done nothing wrong.  Officially, Twitter’s policy prohibits sharing of “live location information, including information shared on Twitter directly or links to 3rd-party URL(s) of travel routes, actual physical location, or other identifying information that would reveal a person’s location, regardless if this information is publicly available.”  It wasn’t known whether that policy resulted in the bus account’s suspension, or whether the suspension was conducted through automated means.

Link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2023/01/10/dc-metro-twitter-account-suspended/


----------

